# Food Safety News Wed 11/6/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 6, 2019)

Food Safety News
Wed 11/6/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Sausage recall expanded second time amidst Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Nov 06, 2019 12:06 am Officials have expanded a sausage recall for a second time in relation to an investigation into a Salmonella Litchfield outbreak in Canada. A dozen people have been confirmed infected by the relatively rare strain of the pathogen. The Nov. 5 recall expansion adds two Filicetti brand products to the previous recalls on Oct. 16 and...  Continue Reading


* Researchers find vibrio forms specialized cells to spread*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 06, 2019 12:03 am Researchers from the Max Planck Institute have found out more about how vibrio spreads in the environment. Vibrio parahaemolyticus causes acute gastroenteritis in humans and is the leading cause for seafood borne illnesses in the world. Scientists from the Max Planck Institute for Terrestrial Microbiology in Marburg, Germany, identified specialized adventurer cells that ensure the...  Continue Reading


* Experts gather in Germany at foodborne outbreak meeting*
By News Desk on Nov 06, 2019 12:01 am The German Federal Institute for Risk Assessment discussed current trends and causes of foodborne outbreaks at a meeting this week. Experts from scientific institutions, food regulatory authorities and businesses discussed zoonoses and food safety during a symposium at the Federal Institute for Risk Assessment (BfR) on Nov. 4 and 5. The two-day event looked at...  Continue Reading


* ‘Industry’ recalls more mystery meat because of risk of E. coli*
By Coral Beach on Nov 05, 2019 03:23 pm Posting recall No. 23 for beef because of the risk of E. coli infections, Canadian officials continue to repeat vague information about the situation that now includes 875 individual products. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency also continues to report that it has not received any information about confirmed illnesses in relation to the recalled beef...  Continue Reading


* A top cancer expert in line to be next FDA commissioner*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 05, 2019 10:29 am Dr. Stephen Hahn, a chief medical executive at the University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer Center in Houston, likely will be the next Food and Drug Administration (FDA), Commissioner. President Donald J. Trump has nominated Dr. Hahn to be the next FDA Commissioner, and U.S.Senate will likely, eventually, confirm the nomination. Sen. Lamar Alexander, R-TN,...  Continue Reading


----------

